# Can I find an older Procom gas log manual?



## procomgaslog (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi folks,
I've got what I believe to be a Procom gas log in my fireplace. It has a remote that is marked procom RG04-1T and a receiver that is marked Procom RG04-1M. I believe my remote is good but the previous owners of the house let the batteries leak into the receiver and the metal contacts on it are eaten up. The receiver connects to the gas valve with one black wire and one red wire with a molex 2 pin male plug/female plug so you can unplug the unit. I scoured the internet and I can't seem to find this receiver new or used and I would also like to download an user's manual if I could find one of those. I'm guessing the gas log system is about 5 years old. Do any of you fine folks have any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2018)

Here's where you can get a new receiver

http://www.allpartsinc.com/rg04-1m-receiver-procom-rg04-1m.html


----------



## procomgaslog (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the help but when you read about the item it says that the model is no longer available. I got excited earlier when I had run across the website.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2018)

procomgaslog said:


> Thanks for the help but when you read about the item it says that the model is no longer available. I got excited earlier when I had run across the website.



Sorry about that. I didn't read down far enough...
Here's the replacement for your unit

http://www.allpartsinc.com/thermostatically-controlled-remote-kit-121190-01.html


----------



## procomgaslog (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks very much!  I'll check into that one.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 19, 2018)

procomgaslog said:


> Thanks very much!  I'll check into that one.


I too would use sky tech however for a gas logset I would get the simple on/off remote and not the tstat one.


----------



## procomgaslog (Oct 19, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> I too would use sky tech however for a gas logset I would get the simple on/off remote and not the tstat one.



Thanks for the advice....I'm leaning toward just getting a remote to turn on and off because it's mainly for decoration.....we don't really need the heat...but my wife thinks she needs a fire in the fireplace none the less....I'm thinking about getting a TV screen and just putting a yule log video loop on it....LOL


----------

